# Lethal Injection 12" sounds weak?



## warr40 (Jun 12, 2009)

Hi, ive had my system hooked up for awhile n my bass just seems very weak.
From what i heard the Incriminator Audio Lethal Injection 12" hit preety hard.
I have the sub in a sealed box powered by a Elemental Designs Nine.2x.
I have the Sub wired in series to get a 4 ohm load. The amp is rated for 600w RMS at 4ohms.
I also set my gains with a DMM.
I have the subwoofer volume on my HU turned all the way up.


----------



## eggyhustles (Sep 18, 2008)

go ported


----------



## Kpg2713 (Feb 10, 2008)

Did you set your gain before you turned up the sub on h/u or after? If you did it after, reset your gains again. You can probably go a bit higher on the gain anyway as the dmm method is for maxed output and you really don't reach that on normal music much.


----------



## subwoofery (Nov 9, 2008)

Kpg2713 said:


> Did you set your gain before you turned up the sub on h/u or after? If you did it after, reset your gains again. You can probably go a bit higher on the gain anyway as the dmm method is for maxed output and you really don't reach that on normal music much.


Good advice here. Another one would be to check your lowpass settings (HU and Amp). 
600rms is a lot of power for a good balanced system. Should hit pretty hard as you said. 

Kelvin


----------



## OldSkool_08 (Jun 6, 2008)

If your wanting more output go with a ported enclosure within IA Specs. You will be amazed at how well they sound and how transient they are in a ported enclosure.


----------



## Swindez85 (Jun 18, 2010)

Im new to the forum and this is my first post but I know where your coming from on the LI's I had a pair in sealed enclosures in my Camaro not too long ago and granted I had a crappy Hifonics BX2200D on them I still could not get them to the output I thought they should have had for the amount of power they were receiving. I have now owned two new LI 12's and one of the first series DP 12's and one thing I can say is Nick's subs definitely love their ported enclosures.


----------



## will3 (Aug 13, 2009)

2ft3 ported tuned around 28hz with plenty of port volume and bracing.


----------

